# Masks from The Strangers - I want one!!!



## Freak 'N' Stein

I know someone on this forum has probably commented on the masks from the movie The Strangers already...but I definitely know what costume I am wearing next year. The name of the guy in the middle is "The Man in the Mask". I believe the simplicity of the costume along with the sense of anonymity the wearer has makes it the perfect costume!!!


----------



## GDfreak

Freak 'N' Stein said:


> I know someone on this forum has probably commented on the masks from the movie The Strangers already...but I definitely know what costume I am wearing next year. The name of the guy in the middle is "The Man in the Mask". I believe the simplicity of the costume along with the sense of anonymity the wearer has makes it the perfect costume!!!


EWWW!!! How could you deal with having that mask in your house?! Really, this movie wouldn't have been as creepy if it wern't for the masks.


----------



## haverghast asylum

The mask in the middle looks like the skin off of a baseball LOL.


----------



## CMGhost

I'm downloading this movie right now, just because I thought that mask was cool. In fact, I'm still working on the mask from the last Halloween movie I downloaded, the Leslie Vernon mask from the movie Behind The Mask. Now I'm gonna have to make this one too!

This looks simple to make though. Looks like perhaps burlap or something. I'll get a better look when I get the movie burned to DVD. 

I agree, a simple mask but effectively spooky and creepy.


----------



## Handy_Haunter

*awesome costume idea.*

Halloween costuming posibillities was the first thing I thought of when I saw this movie. The man in the mask is by far the creepier of the three. I think this would lend itself well to a free standing monster prop too, i think I would wet myself if I just happened to stumble upon it.

-handy_haunter


----------



## scorpio

I agree very creepy. I want to see the movie this weekend, anyone scene this, is it good. I think the women are very creepy as well. I hope they come out with these masks for Halloween.


----------



## Guest

if there's enough people interested in them, I'll make some...


----------



## kallie

those people are creepy! i didn't see that movie, was it any good?


----------



## callofdutykid

i am ordering a replica stangers mask from roter punkt studios. it is a very accurate mask and his website has pictures. the website is myspace.com/roterpunktstudios just send him a message to order one. its an awesome mask


----------



## k.dacalio

_how much did you spend on that though? You can see mine in my profile album, I think it was better made. Just my opinion though._



callofdutykid said:


> i am ordering a replica stangers mask from roter punkt studios. it is a very accurate mask and his website has pictures. the website is myspace.com/roterpunktstudios just send him a message to order one. its an awesome mask


----------



## OctoberChill

I love this movie (obviously). Me and my wife, well mainly my wife, made a pretty good replica mask. It's been my plan to go as the Man for a few months now. I just have to go to a thrift store and find an old brown suit. 

I also got a PinUp Girl (the dark haired one) mask off of eBay. They were giving them out at ComicCon this year. So hopefully my wife will want to go as her.


----------



## Spookerstar

I realize you all have moved on but I am a new member to the forum. is ther still a place where I can buy a Strangers mask? These posts end dead end.

It is a few years old but still just as creepy!


----------



## Tumblindice

Spookerstar said:


> I realize you all have moved on but I am a new member to the forum. is ther still a place where I can buy a Strangers mask? These posts end dead end.
> 
> It is a few years old but still just as creepy!


Here you go. Pick one

http://www.thestrangersmask.com/?gclid=CLejq-7cyKkCFcfc4Aod0zb-Mg

http://cgi.ebay.com/Strangers-Mask-Man-Mask-/250816720370?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a65d76df2#ht_520wt_1137


----------



## chop shop

Well, that settles that.


----------



## Tumblindice

chop shop said:


> Well, that settles that.


You could always make them one.


----------



## RCIAG

I'd forgotten how creepy those masks can be.


----------



## oya

This would be the simplest costume to make!!! use a gunny bag


----------

